
Microsoft please make MultiDoc because Google won't listen - RocketSyntax
https://i.imgur.com/Khwah3O.png
======
RocketSyntax
Today, in an Outlook email attachment, I saw am .ipynb file icon which gives
me even more hope for MSFT. Maybe there is a Google Colab competitor coming...
Azure does has a notebook service. Too bad Zeppelin isn't adopted.

MSFT Office native apps now work just like Google Docs. Dunno about the
progressive web app offline stuff, but it's made my life suck much less after
failing back into corpo america.

It's just one of many moves MSFT has made ever since they started offering
Ubuntu on Azure.

Please make the multi-doc so I don't have to share multiple files with busy
executives. Do some containery stuff to make it happen.

------
ghego1
It would indeed be incredibly useful and yet not that challenging technically
speaking

